# Asparagus for Cancer?



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've also heard this. I tried this with Reno but he wouldn't have any part of the asparagus. I mixed it in with his raw and he ate around it!!! He does eat broccoli however.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard cruciferous veggies ( broccoli and cauliflower) are good cancer fighters in people at least. Even Dr. Oz promotes their use, but I haven't heard that about asparagus.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

There is so much info out there on Asparagus benefits to ward off cancer....

*ASPARAGUS* is super high in glutathione, has anti-viral and anti-fungal properties, helps fight chronic fatigue syndrome, helps treat toothaches, helps chelate heavy metals from the body, heals blood vessels, is a diuretic, laxative, antidepressant and an aphrodisiac, and is a wonderful anti-cancer food.

Dana Herbert: My Anti-Cancer Treatments: Asparagus

There are links within this article for more about asparagus as an anti-cancer food.


----------

